# A look at one of my bichirs



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

A look at one of my senegal bichirs. His name is spike.

Enjoy!

http://i928.photobucket.com/albums/ad124/shark_xxx/02.png


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are some more

http://i928.photobucket.com/albums/ad124/shark_xxx/03.png

http://i928.photobucket.com/albums/ad124/shark_xxx/04.png


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

nice little cute one

and

if you ever want a baby endii poly

just saw a couple in Aquatic Kingdom today.. $25 each


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks, but i dont need one right now im happy with my 3 sengals. I know ciddian was looking for a 12" endli though


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

those are some cute lil monsters


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

ty! cute until they get big


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

They look healthy and cool.

For some reason these fish look ancient to me. Sometimes it looks like they are walking. Its like the evolution from fish to reptile.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL thats why i luv them


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

aweee adorable... Same reasons I love mine :3


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks thinking about puting these pics in potom but thinking about maybe next month......and next to my arowana these guys are my favourite freshwater fish


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Platypus said:


> They look healthy and cool.
> 
> For some reason these fish look ancient to me. Sometimes it looks like they are walking. Its like the evolution from fish to reptile.


Thats why they are called primitive fish 

Senegals do not get too agressive at all. I have had the same one for 5 years now and it lives with small fish and has never bothered any of them. He/she is about 9'' now. I bought mine from rehoboth back in the day when I used to be into polys.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

these guys do the walking thing too? that's cool.  but your making me want one and i already have 7 tanks up plus 3 insect tanks.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Trust me well wort it ask Ciddian these bichirs are amazing


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I looovvee my ornate.. She's a doll. 

pardon the shot, she's camera shy


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

she looks adorable:^^ Thats why i luv ornates beautiful colours


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

how much does one of those run you?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> how much does one of those run you?


senegal - $10

ornate - $25+ (depends on the size)


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> senegal - $10
> 
> ornate - $25+ (depends on the size, they can grow up to 12"+)


where do u get a sengal for $10 ? what store?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

shark said:


> where do u get a sengal for $10 ? what store?


seen them in North York Big Als $9.99 each


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

wow! i paid $12.99 for mine


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Have you seen a platinum senegal before???

 

but sadly, it got beat up by a flowerhorn and its in fish heaven now


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ugh wow...

Thats a nice fish....


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW!!! im sorry to hear that but amazing fish bigfishy knows his fish wow is that your platinum senegal? i admire your amazing collection.......


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

shark said:


> WOW!!! im sorry to hear that but amazing fish bigfishy knows his fish wow is that your platinum senegal? i admire your amazing collection.......


Use to!

not anymore.. its in heaven..

Some people say its an albino, because of the red eye (flash) but you can see the "black eye" in the reflection

the debate goes on...

but I never seen a senegal like that before.. so I called it Platinum Senegal!

^^


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

That is true i think your right cuz you see the black in his eye...i feel for you that was a unfortunate loss

http://images.google.ca/images?q=platinum+senegal+bichir&hl=en&sa=2


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

beautiful little guy 

I love the first pic where he is chillaxing on the wood.

Show us more of your monsters


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks!....i will post some pics when i take some more


----------

